# wallpaper for tablet?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone know how to make wallpaper for a tablet ?


----------



## TheOne859 (Jun 13, 2016)

i do..


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

care to share?


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

I usually just find a picture I like and save it. Then the saved image apply as wallpaper.

If you actually want to make the picture, then just use photoshop


----------

